# COP 19 - Conferência das Nações Unidas sobre o clima



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2013 às 23:40)

*COP 19: 133 países em desenvolvimento abandonam negociações devido a burocracia dos países desenvolvidos*

Cerca de 133 representantes dos países em desenvolvimento abandonaram as negociações sobre as alterações climáticas da COP 19, que decorre em Varsóvia. Na base da retirada está o facto de os países desenvolvidos recusarem discutir as compensações a atribuir às nações em desenvolvimento, pelas alterações climáticas provocadas pelas nações industrializadas.
A maior parte dos países da União Europeia (UE) e nações como os Estados Unidos, Canadá, Austrália apenas querem discutir as compensações na próxima cimeira, agendada para 2015 em Paris. Em resposta o G77 e o grupo da China retiraram-se das negociações.
Seleemul Huq, o cientista cujo trabalho sobre as perdas e danos dos países em desenvolvimento ajudou a colocar a questão das compensações na agenda do COP 19, disse que “as negociações estavam a decorrer bem, num espírito de cooperação, mas no final da sessão sobre as perdas e danos a Austrália pôs tudo o que foi acordado entre parêntesis, de forma que todo o debate foi desperdiçado”, cita o The Guardian.
Os países em desenvolvimento exigiram a criação de uma nova instituição das Nações Unidas para vigiar a atribuição das compensações, mas os países desenvolvidos não têm considerado o pedido, ignorando os pedidos de um debate sério sobre a questão.
“A UE entende que a questão é incrivelmente importante para os países em desenvolvimento. Mas eles devem ser cuidados no que toca a criar uma nova instituição. Não é disso que este processo precisa”, afirmou a comissária europeia para o clima, Connie Hedegaard. “Não podemos ter um sistema de compensações automáticas para quando ocorrerem eventos sérios no mundo. Isso não é exequível”, sublinha a comissária.
Desta forma, o debate sobre as compensações foi recusado pelos países desenvolvidos, que temem que tal sistema possa conduzir a custos inaceitáveis.

GreenSavers


----------

